# Perks by Club Wyndham



## MelBay (Aug 27, 2012)

We just bought our first Wyndham earlier this year (resale, of course).

Today I got a snail mail notice saying it was time to "renew" my Perks membership.  "Your new year of Membership starts September 5, 2012".

We were never members, so renewing isn't really applicable.  

So, is it worth the $49.95?  What kind of wonders will be available to me that I didn't know I couldn't possibly live without?  :rofl: 

If you have it & like it, please share.


----------



## rrlongwell (Aug 27, 2012)

MelBay said:


> We just bought our first Wyndham earlier this year (resale, of course).
> 
> Today I got a snail mail notice saying it was time to "renew" my Perks membership.  "Your new year of Membership starts September 5, 2012".
> 
> ...



For the low amount, renew, see if you like it.


----------



## Hobo1 (Aug 27, 2012)

*Save Your Money*

Perks by Wyndham is a very low-end entertainment book. It is filled with discounts for places you will probably never use in a 12 month period. Most of the discounts offered in the book can be obtained in the lobby of the resort you stay at or at other travel sites for free.

IMHO it's another worthless program that Wyndham provides, for a fee, so you think that Wyndham is giving you something of value.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Aug 27, 2012)

I believe it is "free" for VIP Platinum, thus we have a perks account. The website is slow, hard to navigate, and I've never found anything of value when I remember to check.


----------



## ilenekm (Aug 27, 2012)

the spa where I go for man/pedis is part of SpaFinder so I can get a 10% discount. Other than that I have not found anything of use


----------



## amycurl (Aug 27, 2012)

Ilene,
You would be better off buying SpaFinder gift certificates at Costco for 20% off, and using those at your spa. FYI.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 27, 2012)

It’s free for me but I’ve never seen anything worth printing out one of the coupons and going after, I’ll keep it for free and maybe pick up a buy one get one free sub or sandwich or 15% off at Macy’s deal one day but I would not buy into the program….


----------



## MelBay (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all, I'm going to pass...


----------



## NHTraveler (Aug 28, 2012)

I use it all the time, saving a ton of money.  I use it on vacation and around my area.  I get it for nothing, but can honestly say if I were to pay for it, I might actually pay the money to have it.


----------



## Explorer7 (Aug 29, 2012)

NHTraveler said:


> I use it all the time, saving a ton of money.  I use it on vacation and around my area.  I get it for nothing, but can honestly say if I were to pay for it, I might actually pay the money to have it.



Which discounts have worked out for you?


----------

